# Forfeit route without using app?



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

The app is in forced upgrade mode and broken and I don't have time to fix it. Who do I call/email to cancel a route without using the app?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Ask a friend with a phone, install app (if necessary), log in with your credentials, forfeit route.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ah, email support ? from a lap top


----------

